# What year points for deposits into Club Combinations?



## bobpark56 (Oct 7, 2015)

If I reserve a 2016 week this year in a non-DRI system and then deposit that week into Club Combinations, what year points will I receive in return?

I have posed this question to Facebook's DRI group, but no one seems to know the answer.


----------



## Michael1991 (Oct 7, 2015)

Why not phone the Call Center?


----------



## youppi (Oct 8, 2015)

As per the FAQ on DRI web site (https://faq.diamondresorts.com/Knowledgebase/What-is-THE-Club-Combinations):

Points will be made available the same use year as the use year in which your qualifying reservation arrival date occurs.


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 8, 2015)

youppi said:


> As per the FAQ on DRI web site (https://faq.diamondresorts.com/Knowledgebase/What-is-THE-Club-Combinations):
> 
> Points will be made available the same use year as the use year in which your qualifying reservation arrival date occurs.



Which, to me, is the common sense answer. If one is depositing a 2016 week into Club Combo then the points derived should be for 2016 as well.


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Thanks for the pointer. Here's more info.*



youppi said:


> As per the FAQ on DRI web site (https://faq.diamondresorts.com/Knowledgebase/What-is-THE-Club-Combinations):
> 
> Points will be made available the same use year as the use year in which your qualifying reservation arrival date occurs.



The link you provided did not work for me. But thanks to your pointer, I was able to find the info. I also learned this:

"Points based on the deposit of a qualifying interest with THE Club may only be used for reservations at Club Resorts. Points may also be used for Club Benefits such as travel services, home and lifestyle, money matters."

So it appears we cannot use them to get units from Interval International.


----------



## youppi (Oct 9, 2015)

Sorry. It looks like the link doesn't work when we are not login to the DRI web site.


----------

